# Need help identifying some cichlids!



## phullmetaljacket (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi guys,
This is my first post on these forums. I have a 135 freshwater aquarium as shown in the picture below:









Here are the cichlids that need to be identified. I know some of them but need to confirm. 
1.








2. 








3.








4.








5. Electric Blue








6. Male bumblebee








7. 








8. Think its called firefish (doesnt have colour)








9. Albino but don;t know the species








10. Young electric blue








11. reddish jewel cichlid








12. Yellow labs








13. Green terror








14. Fry with an orange strip on the top fin 








15. Fry suppose to turn purple & yellow but don't know the species.








16. 








17. 








18. Yellowish jewel cichlid








19. Tanzania (something like that)


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

photo # 6 is Sciaenochromis fryeri AKA Haplochromis ahli
# 12 is a jewel cichlid, genus Hemichromis, maybe bimaculatus, but there are many species that look similar, hard to tell without clear color.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

19 I think you could mean Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania". It looks similar to the young Phenochillus I just bought online


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

1. Looks like a Cynotilapia afra "white top"- but not 100% as it looks a little large
2.Albino version of Melanochromis auratus
3. Ps. lombardoi - aka kenyi - male changing over from juvenile coloration
4. Aulonocara rubescens or one of the line bred red peacocks. It has a bad tail as its not triangular but more rectangular
5. Sciaenochromis fryeri - not sure if the pic is at a bad angle, but the head proportions of this fish are off. Body is way too short and stumpy and head is overly large
6. PS. crabro - aka bumble bee male
7.Nimbochromis venustus hybrid I think. 100% this fish is a hybrid, tough to tell parentage
8. Aulonocara species. - hybrid version of Aulonocara - could be what they call Strawberry peacock or a washed out "firefish"
9. Looks to be a white zebra
10. Looks to be Sc. fryeri - young male
11.Hemichromis guttatus - jewel cichlid - this is a west african not Malawian
12. Either the picture is off or the fish are. Appears to be a lot of white. If there is no white than Labidochromis carelues, if there is white Labidochromis careleus hybrid
13. Either Blue Acara or Green Terror. I'm leaning toward blue acara. These are south american cichlids - completely imcompatible with the other fish. As the others mature this fish will suffer as it won't be able to stand up to them
14. At this point it looks like Sc. fryeri female
15. Hybrid
16. Julidochromis ornatus would be what I first think. Could possibly be J. regani. J. ornatus are small only up to 2.5 or 3 inches.
17. Aulonocara species - no way to tell what this is unless its a male and colors up
18. Another Jewel cichlid
19. Placidochromis phenochilus "tanzania"


----------

